# Brian Williams on the MRE



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

msnbc.com Video Player


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A Marine I used to work with on the job had a half dozen MRE's in the trunk of his cruiser at all times, "just in case". Good idea compared with the cheese crackers and trail mix that I used to carry.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LTC Sobchak...He's been there man!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Good segment. I have a crush on Brian Williams. :teeth_smile:


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Three year shelf life! LMAO. I have eaten 10 year old MRE's in the field. They are still good to me. Some guys I served with just hated them and could not eat them. They would bring cases of oodles of noodles, powder gatorade and live off of that and chewing tobacco. Not very healthy.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

never had MrE's but have had more c-rats then I can count....thank god for tobascco


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> never had MrE's but have had more c-rats then I can count....thank god for tobascco


I actually thought C-Rats were better than MRE's, especially the first generation. Gotta love the "John Wayne Bar" in the C-Rats.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

MARINECOP said:


> Three year shelf life! LMAO. I have eaten 10 year old MRE's in the field. They are still good to me. Some guys I served with just hated them and could not eat them. They would bring cases of oodles of noodles, powder gatorade and live off of that and chewing tobacco. Not very healthy.


Other than the PT to make you FEEL good, nothing in the military is very healthy...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I carry a single one in my duty bag after I got stuck for four hours directing traffic at a fire scene when I was about to break for dinner. The other guys don't understand...I've never had to break it out, but I'm happy that it's there in case I ever need it. My stomach was turning on itself that night.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Gonna become a staple food when the zombies come...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

MREs.. yummy goodness and utilitarian. Hone your e-tool on the old granola bar, then eat said bar...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We were eating WWII rations during the Nam era.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

never ate one, but got a kick out of the "MRE dinner date" story on-line.

could be complete BS, but funny story just the same. :shades_smile:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I keep my Meals-Ready to-Excrete as a last resort, much prefer the Jetboil and Mountain House.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Meal Ready to Eat....three lies for the price of one.


----------



## zailaiyichi (Nov 21, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> msnbc.com Video Player


Good idea compared with the cheese crackers and trail mix that I used to carry.


----------



## Villain293 (Apr 28, 2011)

The heating element makes one hell of a bomb


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Villain293 said:


> The heating element makes one hell of a bomb


Best made in a 20 oz. plastic Coke bottle filled with about 3 oz. of water--the hardest part is getting the right amount of water. Shake and stand back


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Construction of which will be labled a "bomb", and earn you felony charges in this stupid state, as well as the label "terrorist"


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup. Let's be clear I only advocate doing it outside MA and in connection with military service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Best made in a 20 oz. plastic Coke bottle filled with about 3 oz. of water--the hardest part is getting the right amount of water. Shake and stand back


I got out before the element heater showed up, but I remember the MRE non-dairy creamer was extremely flammable. Blow some into the flame of a Bic lighter, and it was like a flamethrower for a split-second.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> I got out before the element heater showed up, but I remember the MRE non-dairy creamer was extremely flammable. Blow some into the flame of a Bic lighter, and it was like a flamethrower for a split-second.


Mythbusters did an episode about that. It was a nice large fireball!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

ShmitDiesel said:


> Mythbusters did an episode about that. It was a nice large fireball!


Basically anything flammable that can be ionized in the air will make a fireball.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Basically anything flammable that can be ionized in the air will make a fireball.


I wanted to demonstrate it to my wife, and tried it with Coffee Mate.....no go.

I rummaged through my duffel bags in the basement until I found an MRE accessory pack, used the non-dairy creamer manufactured by Jimmy Joe Bob Corporation in Fuckstick, Alabama, and WHOOOM!!!!!


----------

